# the best 9550 card for OC?



## cloud (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm thinking of buying a radeon 9550, but which brand of it is the best for OCing??

also would is it prefered to get a 128 over a 256? cuz i don't reallie see the need the a 256MB unless if it's benifits OCing or gives a better rate of flashing into a 9600 pro


----------



## sweeper (Dec 22, 2004)

9600 pro..... $106.00 Newegg.com


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 22, 2004)

The GeCube cards are probably the best OC cards. But if you spent a little extra and bought a 9600 Pro almost all can be flashed to 9600XT. Dont get any powercolor card though!


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 22, 2004)

my card is the best =)


----------



## sweeper (Dec 22, 2004)

Where can you get a Dataland 9550 in the States?


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 22, 2004)

i'm not sure, maybe somewhere online (that ships international?) this is a chinese branded manufacturer


----------



## Nergal (Dec 22, 2004)

No asus! has 5.0ns


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 30, 2004)

hi i have an asus A9550GE (and it has samsung 5.0) can i flash it anyways?! or is there something wrong with this?


----------



## sweeper (Dec 30, 2004)

I want to get a DATALAND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 30, 2004)

just flashed my asus (it has 4.0 afterall) and worked great!


----------



## sweeper (Dec 30, 2004)

lucky u........... these gigabyte boards wont let u touch em'


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 31, 2004)

Sapphire cards are nice.. they can be easily flashed and overclocked.. but there are a few bad things to take note.. 

1. They have 2 version of it (as far as I know) that uses 5ns and 4ns RAM chips only..
2. They usually have nearby components like capacitors that block installation of 3rd party cooling device..


----------



## bim27142 (Jan 4, 2005)

sweeper said:
			
		

> I want to get a DATALAND!!!!!!!!!!!



go get a gecube speedy edition, best bang for the buck IMO!!


----------



## sweeper (Jan 4, 2005)

speedy edition..??? SE ... Slow Edition?


----------



## bim27142 (Jan 4, 2005)

speedy edition, it used to be 9550XT... but their site says it's speedy edition... the "platinum edition" is not available already as it was just a limited edition bundled with CS condition zero...

mine (rev2.0) was clocked @ 400/250x2 by default... i've heard later revision of the cards are even clocked much higher out from the factory (default)... i.e. rev2.1 @ 432/277x2...


----------



## el_leumas (Jan 4, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> The GeCube cards are probably the best OC cards. But if you spent a little extra and bought a 9600 Pro almost all can be flashed to 9600XT. Dont get any powercolor card though!


 whats wrong with powercolor cards? u mean juz the 9600 or the 9600xt?


----------



## Nobru_rv (Jan 5, 2005)

9550xt infinity gecube---best oc card from rv350.rv360 series.Sometimes with 2.8ns,sometimes with 2.5 ns. 
Gecube 9550xt infinity - 530/420
Gigabyte 9550 128bit  - if u can flash it to 9600/pro bios then it will go 460/280 
Sapphire 9550 128bit  - if u can flash it to 9600/pro bios then it will go 440/230
Connect3d 9550 128bit - if u can flash it to 9600/pro bios then it will go 500/270 (with hynix ram)

For now,exept gecube,best OC-er is connect3d ,but only if it has HYNIX ram. So u flash it with 9600 bios with samsung ram,then it will go up to 500/270 without artifacts. (this bios has higher latencies made for samsung ram so hynix with theese settings overclocks higher)

I assume that if u have a card with HYNIX ram,if u flash with a bios that has setting for SAMSUNG ram,it will overclock higher. I had 9700 np with hynix 3.6ram and after i flashed 9700bios with samsung ram i could overclock up to 370/330 which a very high value for 9700 card.
Maybe this help to anyone.

P.S. When i say HYNIX and SAMSUNG ram,i mean on 5ns ram that is on most 9550 memory cards.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 5, 2005)

good luck with gigabyte flashing it. If anyone has success doing so, let me know how you did it. My gigabyte is locked tight!!!


----------



## rhox (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a connect3d 128 bit 256 mb , with samsung -5ns ... with atitool, the maximum is 460/ 210 
Its possible more oc?? what best 9600 bios  for my card?? please help me!!


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 5, 2005)

the overclock ability of each card varies from each other (the same as how you an me can perform in each day's task.. ).. so one may get the card running at a certain speed, another person might not be able to run at a higher or a lower speed.. this can be cause by various factors..


----------



## rhox (Jan 5, 2005)

ok but is possible with 9600 bios a better gain in oc clocks?? my video memory is -5ns of samsung...


----------



## ReconCX (Jan 5, 2005)

the BIOS affects performance as well.. you have everything to benefit if you can flash your 9550 to a 9600 series BIOS. As i tested a while back, a 9550 BIOS going at 400/300x2 doesn't score as high as a 9600 pro BIOS @ 400/300x2 in 3dmarks.


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 6, 2005)

It's all down to the memory timings.. tweak it and you might get more clocks out out it..


----------



## Nobru_rv (Jan 7, 2005)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> It's all down to the memory timings.. tweak it and you might get more clocks out out it..



Thats why i said that 9550 with HYNIX ram is the best OCer. Because Original bios has lower timing,and if u put higher timings (samsung bios) u can OC more.


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 7, 2005)

But you can still tweak the timings yourself..


----------



## snatop (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a gecube speedy edition and the default gpu:mem is 432:277, I overlocked it to 477:328 with atitool without flashing! I think its already flashed since it is detected as 9600xt. Some speedy edition have 445:290 default, lucky if you can get one!


----------



## ReconCX (Jan 11, 2005)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> It's all down to the memory timings.. tweak it and you might get more clocks out out it..



WRONG!     
It seems there's something more in the BIOS than just memory timings. A modidified 9550 BIOS to match the 9600 BIOS timings did not perform as well, nor was it able to overclock as well (9550: ~475/280x2; 9600p: ~500/330x2). I'm guessing voltages are different as well?


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 12, 2005)

Hehe.. maybe..


----------



## Nergal (Jan 12, 2005)

A guy tested it with 9500&9700

He took a 9500NP and a 9700PRO
Then he put the 9700bios in the 9500, and the 9500bios in the 9700 while adjusting the timesettings of the ram, and the MHZ itself. 

And lo and behold, the 9500 was faster. 


I saw that someone flashed an ASUS 9550 GE? what bios did you use?


----------



## ReconCX (Jan 12, 2005)

you mean 9600 right? cause it's impossible for a 9700 bios to run on a 9550 due to pipelines and stuff. unless they modified that somehow...


----------



## Nergal (Jan 12, 2005)

9500(with 4 locked pipelines), not 9550


----------



## Nobru_rv (Jan 13, 2005)

@Nergal

Could you explain more please? 9500 can be flashed to 9700pro.9500 cannot be faster than 9700pro even if u change ram settings. Because 9500 is 275/275 and 9700 pro is 325/310. Even with lower latencies,frequency is higher. Correct me if u misunderstood you pls.


----------



## Schpeedy (Jan 13, 2005)

Umm actually i found on my card that setting the frequency a bit lower and tightening the timings does actually improve performance... i found this out by my lack of overclocking ability when i flashed it to a 9800pro and then realised the timings were tighter, ran some benchmarks and got better frames/marks. Overall quite happy.


----------



## Nobru_rv (Jan 14, 2005)

Schpeedy said:
			
		

> Umm actually i found on my card that setting the frequency a bit lower and tightening the timings does actually improve performance... i found this out by my lack of overclocking ability when i flashed it to a 9800pro and then realised the timings were tighter, ran some benchmarks and got better frames/marks. Overall quite happy.



Yes but for ex. my 9550 can go only 210MHZ with stock bios hynix ram 5 ns. If i flash it to samsung bios(or just change some timings in bios) i can overclock up to 270 mhz. 270 MHZ is much better than 210 mhz even if i get 210 with much tighter latencies. If the difference is not big then ok,but 60mhz(120 ddr) is more than big difference for a 5 ns ram. On my settings i have about 110FPS in atitool. On 210 mhz with tighter settings and 500 gpu i get 85fps.


----------



## Schpeedy (Jan 14, 2005)

See now that makes more sence im only losing about 30mhz by the timings and thats more than made up for, your getting alot more than that.


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 14, 2005)

sweeper said:
			
		

> 9600 pro..... $106.00 Newegg.com



what's the point in that when you can flash the bios of a 9550 and OC it to a 9600PRO?  o.o


----------



## Dadoremix (Jan 23, 2005)

*hello*

Hello .. I need help..

i buy gigabyte ati 9550 128ddr 128 bit hynix memory 4 ns speed

aida say this
ATI Radeon 9600 (RV350)


wich bios is the best for this card? for OC

i would mode to ati 9600  or 9600 xt .. or pro??? 


please help me


----------



## sweeper (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck trying to flash that card. If you do have any success please let me know how you got around Gigabytes Bios lock. As I haven't been able to use any program nor any Bios.


----------



## Dadoremix (Jan 24, 2005)

it hass lock??
hmm .. 

i test this tommorow.. and let it know..


or how to bypass this clocking lock?? in ati drivers and card?? 


I have testing with atitool by find max core.. for now 403/200
and with passive cooling.. by default..


----------



## critofur (Mar 6, 2005)

Dadoremix said:
			
		

> it hass lock??
> 
> i test this tommorow.. and let it know..
> 
> ...


Well?  Result?


----------



## vick_bg (Mar 31, 2005)

*Hi! Some help of R9550 ?*

I am the new there, but i was read most of the posts. I have this (original bios)
Memory is Hynix 4.0 ns
Vendor: 0x1002, SubVendor: 0x1458 (Giga-byte Technology)
Device: 0x4153 (RV350), SubSystem: 0x4050
Chipset Rev. A10
CONFIG_XSTRAP.8P_DISABLE = 0x02
On Board EEPROM: ST M25P05/c (64 Kb)
Active pipelines: 4, GB_TILE_CONFIG = 0x00010011
MPP_TB_CONFIG = 0x07FF0000
-- Memory bus and clocking info --
Memory: 128 bits, DDR, 128 Mb
Chipset clock = 250.00 MHz
Memory clock = 200.00 (400.00) MHz
-- Active memory timings --
tWL = 1.0
tCL = 3
tCMD = 0 clock
tSTB = equals tWrL + 1/2 clocks
tRcdRD = 4
tRcdWR = 2
tRP = 4
tRAS = 8
tRRD = 3
tR2W = CL + 3
tWR = 3
tW2R = 2
tW2Rsb = Use tWR Rule
tR2R = 2
MemRR = 24
tRFC = 14
tRBS = CL + 3.5
tERST = CL - 0.5
tQSREQ = CL - 0.5
tDQM = WL - 1
tDQS = WL - 1
tDQM_Adv = As specified
tDQS_Adv = As specified

I tested a few of bioses - powercolor 9600 pro, sapphire 9600 pro (mem. samsung 4.0 ns, i can't find 9600pro whit 4.0 ns hynix ), and all result in overclock is under 9100 p. in 3dmark2001  whit max clock 400/263 ,after this clock atitool make artifacts 
What is wrong there, i think that after flashing , i get better results?!
Maybe some of timings in other bioses?
Who can help me?


----------



## sweeper (Apr 1, 2005)

The reason behind so many flashing the bios's on there cards is to allow overclocking which most R9550 come locked thus not allowing you to overclock. Your card is only limited to the Ram and the core. Your core at 400 is not bad at all. The memory depends on what kind you happen to have. I was able to get mine to 400 / 290 (580DDR). But I had ramsinks and a Heatpipe and excellent cooling.


----------



## ReconCX (Apr 1, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2716


----------



## vick_bg (Apr 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

I use the last Omega drivers, and i have no problems to oc my card, but i don't know what mean lock clok- i understand that is default core/mem 250/200. Whitout artefacts MAX core/mem is 405/265, but everybody say for core up-to 430-490 Mhz. On my Gigabyte 9550 Radeon has just pasive , and i put fan from pIII proc., and that not help me  Can't bring the limit 405mhz.

 Regards from Bulgaria 

p.s sorry for my english


----------



## reueljoab (May 4, 2005)

*help with my gecube 9550 speedy edition*



			
				snatop said:
			
		

> I have a gecube speedy edition and the default gpu:mem is 432:277, I overlocked it to 477:328 with atitool without flashing! I think its already flashed since it is detected as 9600xt. Some speedy edition have 445:290 default, lucky if you can get one!




I just got my gecube speedy edition. and the default clocks are 398/250. i was wondering if it is safe to overclock it using the stock cooler? i already got an ati tool. but i'm afraid if it will destroy my card if i oc it. pls share your experiences... those who already have the card. thanks.


----------



## gaminfool (May 18, 2005)

I just upgraded from a 9550 very bad card considering most dont even have a fan I would clock mine to 325/250x2  it got very hot and would crash my pc and would not preform very bad aquamark and 3d mark scores for $20 more go to a 9600 or 9600 pro 256 thats what i did get it tomorrow I will tell you how it preforms I was very unhappy with 9550
9600 pro 256 400/400   $89.00  ebay buy it now


----------



## sweeper (May 18, 2005)

$124.99


----------



## reueljoab (May 18, 2005)

*9550xt not 9550*

that's because you did not bought the xt one... if you only bought the gecube 9550xt, then you could have saved money. it is recognized as a 9600xt card. althought it doesn't run as fast, it can be easily overclock with just the stock fan...


----------



## bim27142 (May 18, 2005)

reueljoab said:
			
		

> I just got my gecube speedy edition. and the default clocks are 398/250. i was wondering if it is safe to overclock it using the stock cooler? i already got an ati tool. but i'm afraid if it will destroy my card if i oc it. pls share your experiences... those who already have the card. thanks.


its stock cooler is already good enough for not so extreme OC'ing... i ran mine stable at 420/298 (stock cooler), been experimenting higher than that but it was not stable in most games...


----------



## sweeper (May 18, 2005)

IMO: I would go with a R9800 Pro. They are cheap and run much faster than the 9550's. You can find used ones running as low as $80-$90 on most forums.


----------



## gaminfool (May 18, 2005)

I just got my 9600 pro 256 today I installed and I must say it smoked my msi  rx9550se it raised my FPS at least 33% on DOOM 3 and 50% on Guild wars Tribes vengeance went all the way to 75- 80 fps  with out as much as a stutter or a flicker and that was with default clocking speeds my AQUAMARK scores went from 18600 to 24900 the only thing I was a little surpised at how it wouldnt take very much overclocking I couldnt get it over 450/222x2 with out artifacts and freezing up I had to try some diffrent drivers at first, the words were blurry on my desktop at the 1024x768 res but I got the omega 4.8 catalyst drivers and they clearefd it up very crisp and sharp much nicer than the ATI  5.4 catalyst  wierd huh??? I got this card for $89.00 delivered I am very happy with it for now in 6 months when the next gen of ATI comes out I will be willing to dump $300.00 on a card if I had done that now I would be crying and whineing when the new cards hit this fall. nothing personal but the 9600 pro is twice the card of the 9550 and just a few dollars more. I have every right to say that, but my 9550 did play every game I threw at it the last year and a half, and they were some cutting edge very demanding games so on a scale from 1 to 10 I give the 9550 a 8 in dependabilty/stability and a 5 in preformance not bad for a starter card: )


----------



## DFG (May 23, 2005)

the best for oc is Abit Ati Radeon 9550 Guru


----------



## gaminfool (May 23, 2005)

(256 Elixir 333 256 GEIL 400)

unless I am missing something it isnt good to run 2 diffrent speeds of ram, you would probably get more preformance if you just ran the stick of 400 the 333 just causes a bottle neck, maybe  you know something I dont try running the 3dmark with just the 400 and check your scores


----------



## sweeper (May 23, 2005)

I believe the DDR400 will default down to 333MHz.


----------



## macd81o0 (Apr 22, 2006)

I would like to get an opinion on what people think the maximum GPU/MEM timmings for a 9550 are...i have my MSI 9550 256MB up to 499/249.....right now im not pushing my video card because i have no idea how hot its running and i don't want to burn it out...should i try to push my memory timmings a little more? 

The memory type is:
Infineon HYB25D256160BT-5 256 MBit 5.0 ns TSOP-II 66

Any help would be great.


----------

